# Drunk Driver - True Story From Australia



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Only an Aussie could pull this one off! A true story from Mount Isa in Queensland.

Recently a routine Police patrol car parked outside a local neighbourhood pub late in the evening. The officer noticed a man (Luke Sandery) leaving the bar so intoxicated that he could barely walk.

The man stumbled around the car park for a few minutes, with the officer quietly observing. After what seemed an eternity and trying his keys on five vehicles. The man managed to find his car, which he fell into. He was there for a few minutes as a number of other patrons left the bar and drove off. Finally he started the car, switched the wipers on and off (it was a fine dry night). Then flicked the indicators on, then off, tooted the horn and then switched on the lights.

He moved the vehicle forward a few metres, reversed a little and then remained stationary for a few more minutes as some more vehicles left. At last he pulled out of the car park and started to drive slowly down the road. The Police officer, having patiently waited all this time, now started up the patrol car, put on the flashing lights, pulled the man over and carried out a breathalyser test.

To his amazement the breathalyser indicated no evidence of the man's intoxication.

The Police officer said "I'll have to ask you to accompany me to the Police station - this breathalyser equipment must be broken."

"I doubt it," said the man, "tonight I'm the designated decoy".


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's funny gonna have to tell that here in the USA . Next sit around 
at a camp fire .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

When I first saw the title "Drunk Driver" I thought it is about Hrawk


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha yea were not as dumb as we look! Except that coppa, he got done! Lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lmao ! thanks for the idea ! designated decoy, classic .


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

double D just took on a whole new meaning! LMAO!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hahahahahahaha great story


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd seen that one before in an email I received a month or so ago.
It's actually an old joke but after being circulated it's probably being tried
and used.







Love that pic BTW.

http://www.snopes.co...s/law/decoy.asp

Sean


----------

